# Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)



## LennoxBLN (6. März 2017)

*Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*

Hi PCGH Community,

ich würde mir gerne einen normalen «Gaming-Laptop» für die Wohnung meiner Freundin kaufen.

Desktop-PC ist vorhanden, soll aber maximal erst beim Umzug bzw. in einer größeren Wohnung seinen Platz finden.

Ich wäre bereit so zwischen 800-1000 Euro auszugeben.
Gespielt wird u.a Football Manager 2017, Total War, HOTS, Squad, Six Siege und demnächst auch Escape from Tarkov.
Wenn irgendein Game meine preislichen Anforderung bzgl Hardware-Hunger zerstören würde, dann muss das Game halt warten bis ich mit dem Desktop-Pc umgezogen bin.

Hardware-Anfoderunge meinerseits wären:
1 TD HDD
1x SSD für Betriebssystem
Und ich denke 15 Zoll reichen….oder halt 17…

In Bezug auf CPU und GPU brauchte ich eure Unterstützung und daher mögliche Vorschläge!

Falls ihr noch Fragen habt, dann bitte einfach raus damit.

Danke und besten Gruß,
Lennox


----------



## tdi-fan (6. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*



LennoxBLN schrieb:


> ich würde mir gerne einen normalen «Gaming-Laptop» für die Wohnung meiner Freundin kaufen.



Lenovo Legion Y520, Core i5-7300HQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, 128GB SSD (80WK004WGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

MSI GL62-6QFi781FD Gaming Notebook 15.6" Full HD, Core i7-6700HQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB Speicher, GTX 960M, FreeDOS bei notebooksbilliger.de

MSI GL72-6QFi781FD Gaming Notebook, 17.3" Full HD, Core i7-6700HQ, GeForce GTX 960M, 8GB, 1TB Speicher, DOS bei notebooksbilliger.de

Bei den letzten SSD dann selber nachrüsten
Crucial MX300 275GB, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## LennoxBLN (6. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*

Danke.

Ich finde Vorschläge bisher sehr passend.

Nut meine Frage zu den CPU´s. Benötige ich für den Laptop Hyperthreading?
Mein Desktop-PC hat es natürlich. Nachdem dieser wieder steht (Umzug), gehe hier von max. 2 - 2,5 Jahren aus. Wird der Laptop nur noch zum surfen verwendet.

Danke und Gruß,
Lennox


----------



## tdi-fan (6. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*



LennoxBLN schrieb:


> Nut meine Frage zu den CPU´s. Benötige ich für den Laptop Hyperthreading?



Naja, meine Suche hatte ich priorisiert nach der GPU, da du ja auch gerne zocken möchtest, und die GPU die wichtige Grundlage bietet. In den meisten ist der i7 im "Paket" halt enthalten. Der Lenovo war die einzige Kombi, die ich mit einem i5 ausfindig machen konnte.


----------



## LennoxBLN (6. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*

Absolut korrekt, wollte nur mal nachfragen.

Nach kurzer Recherche ist es glaube besser nach einer GPU mit 4 GB zu schauen, um nicht nur 2 GB zu haben welche doch schon schnell begrenzen. 
Meiner Meinung nach kommen für mein Budget nur die GTX 1050 oder die GTX965M in Frage.

Was hältst du von dem?
Lenovo Legion Y520, Core i7-7700HQ, 8GB RAM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich würde auch noch 100 rauflegen. Habe zum Beispiel diese hier noch gesehen.

Acer Aspire VX15 VX5-591G-73WY Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Schenker XMG A507 (10504174) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

HP Omen 15-ax007ng Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wie ist eure Meinung zu diesen?

Oder diese beiden hier, mit einer GTX 1050TI

Lenovo Legion Y520, Core i5-7300HQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, 128GB SSD (80WK0042GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

https://geizhals.de/acer-aspire-vx15-vx5-591g-56b4-nh-gm4eg-006-a1561845.html

Die wären natürlich nochmal etwas stärker, aber der CPU ohne Hyperthreading.


----------



## tdi-fan (6. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*



LennoxBLN schrieb:


> Schenker XMG A507 (10504174) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Den Schenker, das ist einfach Qualität, und hatte bis letztes Jahr selbst einen.


----------



## LennoxBLN (7. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*

Ich würde mich doch lieber auf einen Laptop mit einer GTX 1050TI konzentrieren.

Hättest du dazu auch eine Idee?
Hatte gestern zwei geposted in meinem Preissegment.


----------



## Körschgen (7. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*

Ich würde nach den Dell Inspirion gucken.

Die sind gerade als Gaming Version neu aufgelegt.

Wenn du den Laptop bald nur noch zum surfen benutzen willst, dann würde ich erst recht etwas optisch weniger gaminglastiges wählen.


----------



## LennoxBLN (7. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*

Die Optik ist mir persönlich zweitrangig. 

Ich bin gerade beim Lenovo Y520 mit einem I5 und einer GTX 1050Ti.


----------



## Ugar (8. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*

Alternativ kannst du dich au one.de mal umschauen. Die haben aktuell ein gutes Angebot vom Acer VX15 mit GTX1050ti

Neue und gebrauchte Notebooks für jeden Anspruch | one.de


----------



## LennoxBLN (8. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*

Danke. 

Jedoch möchte ich eine SSD drin haben, welche ich natürlich auch nachrüsten kann. 

Bin jetzt nur schon wieder bei der Überlegung doch besser auf eine GTX 1060 zu gehen. 
Der Laptop soll ca. 2 Jahre genutzt werden.


----------



## tdi-fan (8. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*

Die mit 1060 sind nur leider ganz ordentlich teuer. Und möchtest das Notebook später eh als reines Office-Gerät nutzen. Bist du dir wirklich sicher, den Aufpreis zahlen zu wollen?


----------



## LennoxBLN (8. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*

Bin ich eigentlich nicht. 

Hatte mich jetzt schon mit einem I5 bzw I7 und einer GTX1050 Ti angefreundet.
Der Laptop soll auch nur für temporäres Gaming sein, dass ich damit nicht alles auf "hoch" zocken kann ist mir bewusst.
Danach soll er auch nur als office bzw surf Laptop dienen...

Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob die GTX 1050Ti meine gewünschten Games auf mittlere Detailstufe flüssig darstellen kann?!


----------



## LennoxBLN (11. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*

Update

Werde jetzt doch auf eine GTX 1060 gehen.

Hier meine Frage, wäre eine i5 CPU ausreichend um die GTX 1060 zu befeuern oder sollte ich doch lieber auf ein i7 gehen?
Laptop soll für 2 Jahre auf FullHD gamen reichen.


----------



## amdahl (11. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*

Kommt auf deine Games an. Für BF1 wäre der I7 zu empfehlen. Der Aufpreis gegenüber dem I5 ist ja meist moderat. Und beim Wiederverkauf in 2 Jahren bekommst du die Differenz locker zurück. Für die meisten anderen Games wird wohl ein I5 "reichen", was auch immer das genau heißt.


----------



## LennoxBLN (11. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*



amdahl schrieb:


> Kommt auf deine Games an. Für BF1 wäre der I7 zu empfehlen. Der Aufpreis gegenüber dem I5 ist ja meist moderat. Und beim Wiederverkauf in 2 Jahren bekommst du die Differenz locker zurück. Für die meisten anderen Games wird wohl ein I5 "reichen", was auch immer das genau heißt.



Games sind alle möglichen dabei, wie Football Manager 17, HOTS, Six Siege, Squad, Escape from Tarkov, XCOM2, Total War Reihe. Halt sowas in der Art und Weise....und natürlich neue Titel die so kommen.


----------



## tdi-fan (12. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*



LennoxBLN schrieb:


> Games sind alle möglichen dabei, wie Football Manager 17, HOTS, Six Siege, Squad, Escape from Tarkov, XCOM2, Total War Reihe. Halt sowas in der Art und Weise....und natürlich neue Titel die so kommen.



ASUS ROG Strix GL502VM-FY292 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

HP Omen 17-w112ng Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Schenker XMG P507 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

HP Omen 17-w103ng Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Tendiere zum XMG, leicht und vielseitig zu erweitern und die Qualität passt einfach bei den Notebooks plus gute Kühlung


----------



## Körschgen (12. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*

Also ich empfinde Schenker höchstens als guter Durchschnitt was Qualität angeht.
Habe mehrere gesehen bei denen mich das Display wahnsinnig machen würde (leuchtet um den ganzen Rand rum).

Sind halt typische Clevo Notebooks mit anderem Logo.

Unter den "Gaming Laptops" allerdings auch mit die schlichtesten und am wenigsten kitschig.


----------



## LennoxBLN (12. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Also ich empfinde Schenker höchstens als guter Durchschnitt was Qualität angeht.
> Habe mehrere gesehen bei denen mich das Display wahnsinnig machen würde (leuchtet um den ganzen Rand rum).
> 
> Sind halt typische Clevo Notebooks mit anderem Logo.
> ...



Hättest du den Einen oder Anderen Vorschlag? 
Budget liegt bei ca. 1500 Euro. 

Laptop soll für 2 /2.5 Jahren reichen. Bis wieder ein Desktop PC angeschafft wird. 

Ansonsten gefallen sie mir schon sehr gut...


----------



## tdi-fan (12. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Also ich empfinde Schenker höchstens als guter Durchschnitt was Qualität angeht.
> Habe mehrere gesehen bei denen mich das Display wahnsinnig machen würde (leuchtet um den ganzen Rand rum).



Naja, keine Ahnung was du gesehen hast, ich hatte selber eines, und die Qualität war hervorragend. Das Teil war/ist schön massiv mit seinem Voll-Alu-Gehäuse.
Das IPS-Display von LG habe ich sehr genossen, schön kräftige Farben, und von deinem Rand  hab ich nichts in Erinnerung.

Auch was die Erweiterbarkeit angeht finde ich es deutlich über dem Durchschnitt, 3x M2-Plätze, 2x SATA-Plätze, 4 Ram-Slots (alles leicht erreichbar) plus die gute Kühlung.
Fazit, meine _eigenen_ Erfahrungen sind sehr gut.


----------



## Körschgen (12. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*

Clevo Geräte sind schon Ok, aber mMn gibt es wesentlich bessere Qualität bei anderen Firmen.

Kenne auch jemanden der sich regelmäßig über throtteling bei seinem Schenker aufregt.

Bei deinem Anwendungsfall, würde ich einfach einen Dell Inspiron kaufen:

Dell Inspiron 15 7000 Gaming, Core i5-6300HQ Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## tdi-fan (12. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*

Das Dell hatte ich auch schon im Hinterkopf, aber er will ja auf die 1060 gehen..


----------



## Körschgen (12. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*

Man kann halt nicht alles haben


----------



## LennoxBLN (12. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*

Der Laptop soll schon hauptsächlich zum zocken benutzt werden. 

War erst bei einer GTX 1050 ti aber denke dass die GTX 1060 meinem Anforderungen mehr entspricht. 

Ich bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob ich ein 15 bzw 17 Zoller nehmen soll. 
Hatte bis jetzt ein 24 Zoll Fullhd Monitor. Welchen ich natürlich behalten werde um diesen auch mal an den Laptop zu schließen. 

Eine GTX 960M denke ich nicht mehr ausreichend nachdem ich die Benchmarks der gtx 1050 ti und der gtx 1060 gesehen habe.


----------



## tdi-fan (12. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*

Schau dir doch mal im Geschäft paar 15 und 17 Zöller an, dann weißt was dir mehr liegt.


----------



## LennoxBLN (12. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*

Wollte ich die nächsten Tage auch machen. 

Preislich nehmen Sie sich ja nicht so viel, wie ich bisher gesehen habe.


----------



## seahawk (14. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*

Gibt es eigentlich schon brauchbare Test zum Lenovo Y520 - so hinsichtlich Lautstärke und Kühlung?


----------



## vasi1992 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*

Mein Bekannter bekommt angeblich heute sein lenovo y520. Mal schauen was er zur Kühlung und Lautstärke sagen kann.


----------



## seahawk (16. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*

Unser Lenovo Y520 mit der 1050ti 4GB ist angekommen. Meine Frau zockt gerade Grim Dawn in FHD + High Settings + VSync on ruckelfrei. 

Boost geht auf 1769Mhz
Auslastung GPU 60-70%
Temperatur 55°C GPU
62°C CPU

Dabei summt er leise vor sich hin. Ich würde so um 1,5-1,8 Sone schätzen. Auf UltraCooling ist er deutlich lauter. Ich denke gegen 4 Sone, braucht man aber in der Praxis eigentlich nicht. Positiv ist die relativ saubere Windows Installation ab Werk, man muss nur wenig unnötigen Mist entfernen.


----------



## LennoxBLN (17. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*

Hi, 

Ich habe habe gerade ein Notebook Clevo P751 angeboten bekommen. 

Mit folgenden specs :
15.6 " / 39.62 cm (1920 x 1080) IPS Display mit G-SYNC
Intel® Core™ i5-6600K (4 x 3.50 GHz / 3.90 GHz)
8 GB DDR4 SDRAM 2133 MHz
128 GB SSM Samsung CM871a
500 GB HDD (7200RPM)
NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX™ 1060 6 GB GDDR5
Microsoft Windows 10 Home 64bit
Intel® Z170 Chipsatz
Sound Blaster™ X-FI® MB5
Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 3165
Bluetooth 4.0

Jedoch findet man keine wirklichen Testberichte über diese Marke und den Laptop. 

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen gemacht und kann mir seine Meinung dazu sagen? 

Danke vielmals


----------



## Körschgen (17. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*

Clevo ist der OEM der auch für Schenker und andere die Laptops herstellt.

Die werden bei Clevo gebaut und bekommen dann den entsprechenden Aufkleber verpasst.

Test Schenker XMG U505 (Clevo P751ZM) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## LennoxBLN (17. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*

Danke dir 

Was sagst du zu den Specs?


----------



## tdi-fan (17. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*

Kommt auf den Preis an.  Die verbaute SSD ist in der Schreibgeschwindigkeit nicht die flotteste.


----------



## LennoxBLN (17. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Preis an.  Die verbaute SSD ist in der Schreibgeschwindigkeit nicht die flotteste.



Hast eine pn...


----------



## seahawk (17. März 2017)

*AW: Normaler "Gaming-Laptop" gesucht (800€ -1000€)*

Und mit dem Desktop Prozessor wird die Akkulaufzeit überschaubar sein.


----------

